# Lovely necklace gift from Stacia!! :)



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I wanted to share this incredibly sweet and thoughtful gift I got over the weekend from the lovely Stacia (MisStingerRN). 3 gorgeous handmade necklaces and some awesome doggie treats! I know there's a contest going on right now and the lucky winner will be getting a necklace from Stacia for their little one, so to add to Heather's (YoQuiero) thread here's more proof of just how gorgeous her necklaces are! 

The lovely package itself... 










My Pippy's necklace. He thought it was pretty cool that it wasn't all girly!  Pip's been having some health issues lately so Stacia gave the necklace a gorgeous tiger eye stone as it's known for it's healing properties, so sweet of her!










This is Pip's deer in the headlights look. lol.










A side pic so you can see the beautiful tiger stone better..










While Pip was a really good model, Roo not so much! LOL. I had a really hard time getting a clear shot of her, she kept moving, but here's a few that came out ok. Stacia made her two necklaces and the first one shown here was my very favorite, it's so pretty, pics really don't do it justice. There's a gorgeous little heart charm and then on the side a darling little silver bee. I LOVE it!! The bee because my nickname for Roo is Ruby (so Roo-Bee! )




























The detail on the heart charm and silver bee:










Aren't the necklaces gorgeous?! Thank you again so much for everything, Stacia! Your package was such a lovely surprise and really made my day. Pip and Roo send lots of love and doggie kisses!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW... gorgeous necklaces!!! I love them.........


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous necklaces!!
I really love the beads that are near the heart on Roo's one!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Gorgeous necklaces!!
> I really love the beads that are near the heart on Roo's one!!


Me too, Terri! They are so pretty!


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, those are really cool...love them.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I love that bee too cute! I also love the beads near the heart I love heart things


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Those are honestly the best dog necklaces I've seen!!! How is Pip doing? Has the rx food helped?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Rico's Mom said:


> Those are honestly the best dog necklaces I've seen!!! How is Pip doing? Has the rx food helped?


Aren't they fantastic! I really love them. 

And thank you so much for asking about my Pip! I really appreciate that.  He is doing ok at the moment. After talking to my vet I have opted to hold off on the RX food for a bit and try him on the Fromm. We sorted that the diarrhea/bleeding couldn't have been from the Fromm as he started on it after, so right now he's on that plus a probiotic. He's had normal stools the past couple of days. If that changes, I'll have to try the other options. Fingers crossed things stay ok.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad to hear that...hope all stays well!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Rico's Mom said:


> Glad to hear that...hope all stays well!!


Thank you!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww...those pictures just made my night! Roo is just too stinking sweet and of course Pip looks just Pimpalicous in his new little man necklace! Are you sure it's not too tight on him? I could always restring it bigger if need be...it wouldn't cost much to throw it in an envelope and mail it back to me...just a thought. The pearled necklace of Roo's is made from "pearls" ,obviously, and garnet chips with every other one bead being a red swarovski crystal. I really like the round beads for the furkids...I think they lay better on them then some of the others. Anyway, I'm soooo glad you liked them and they just look adorable as always...Thanks for sharing the pics, Paula and you're so very welcome!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

beautiful necklaces!!  and beautiful models hehehe  so cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MisStingerRN said:


> Are you sure it's not too tight on him? I could always restring it bigger if need be...it wouldn't cost much to throw it in an envelope and mail it back to me...just a thought.


Actually it fits him just perfectly, Stacia!  It might just look tight because the fur on his neck is sorta thick so it hides it a bit, but it's actually not tight in the least, it's perfect! I just adore all 3 of the necklaces.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> beautiful necklaces!!  and beautiful models hehehe  so cute!


Thank you! They are my little sweeties - now my glamorous little sweeties.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

foggy said:


> Actually it fits him just perfectly, Stacia!  It might just look tight because the fur on his neck is sorta thick so it hides it a bit, but it's actually not tight in the least, it's perfect! I just adore all 3 of the necklaces.


Ok, good!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg they are gorgeous!! I love that last one!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh wow what gorgeous necklaces!! I love them all


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW these are real nice, especially the pink one  Your pups look gorgeous modeling them! 
Glad to hear that Pip is doing better


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

so pretty  lucky doggies .


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  



FireFox said:


> Glad to hear that Pip is doing better


Thank you so much! Crossing my fingers it stays that way.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Awww those are so pretty! Did Pip and Roo love the little treats too?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Awww those are so pretty! Did Pip and Roo love the little treats too?


I'm actually holding off giving them to them for now due to Pip's current food/health issues at the moment. It'll be something for them to look forward to though for sure.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I love them... very cute.


----------

